# Fear aggression trainer in Hampton Roads, VA



## holtzer11 (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone have any recommendations for the Hampton Roads Area, preferably Virginia Beach? My boy needs help with some fear aggression towards people.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not sure what books you have read so far, but _Click to Calm_ by Emma Parsons and _Control Unleashed_ by Leslie McDevvit are both great books for managing a dog w/fear aggression. The trainer you pick should hopefully use these methods. Onyx is also FA and we are managing it. She has gone thru stages, and as she gets older, she does get better~the worst age was just after 1 yr.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

too late to edit but this is a list of certified pet dog trainers in VA:
http://ccpdt.org/rstr/VA.html when I searched for this a Hampton Roads, _sit means sit _training site came up...


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

One of our volunteers, Erin, comes highly recommended for problem dogs. She lives in Suffolk. Please send me a PM with your personal email information and I will send you Erin's email address.


----------

